# A few quick Pics



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Just recently started on my sentra project. Here's a couple of quick things that I've done. 

P.S. excuse the bad images- took them with my camera phone.

And they said Three 12s wouldn't fit :thumbup: 









Black Altezza tails and swapped out the red reflector for a black one:









JKL dual 5Z style muffler with custom piping (was a gift):









Awaiting Installation:









Tried to put in the Halos earlier but couldn't get the passenger headlight off so decided to just wait. I want them in NOW


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice and clean b14 u got there... we need more pics


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> very nice and clean b14 u got there... we need more pics


I'll get more once I get a real camera. Can't fit the whole car in the camera-phone without it being blurry as heck. Besides, the rest of her is stock 

THings I plan on getting shortly:

Rims- probably the Rota Subzeros (Lui's idea)
Erebuni 522 spoiler
R33 kit (had to cancel that order way too many times cause stuff kept happening)
Install the 2 5 inch tvs I got
Got the tint just haven't put em on
Neons (yeah I know but I can't resist the image I have planned)
SR20 swap (unless I can find better)


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*New pics*

GOt some new pics:

Halos Installed:









Topview:









Waiting for the sun to drop so I can get some night pics. FInally wired the Angel Eyes so I can't wait to see em at nite :thumbup: 

Now I need to get my hands on that Erebuni spoiler (#522) and the Rota Subzeros


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice setup ya got, keep it goin' :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> nice setup ya got, keep it goin' :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm hoping to get my tint put on soon, but the local shop that a friend and I frequent doesn't do that anymore  and I've never put tint on myself. From what I heard, its relatively easy, but..... I don't want to screw it up. (maybe I'm just chicken).


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*New PICS*

Got a few things now so here's some pics:

Night pics of Halos on. I know ya'll hate washer lights but I think the color looks good with my theme. Stealth corners were not installed at the time. Might take another pic tonite with them on: 









Distant shot of the stealth front:









Version 3 stealth corners BABY (That's LIU):









Went to PA yesterday to get this. NOw gotta order the GTR sides/rear (money pending):









Sorry no pics of the entire car. Phone cam sucks. Don't have rims yet either


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

nice, see you on friday..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet car, were did u get that body kit on ebay? what brand is it? how big is the opening on the front? i see that the bottem lip is not on is it detachable or it didnt come with 1


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> sweet car, were did u get that body kit on ebay? what brand is it? how big is the opening on the front? i see that the bottem lip is not on is it detachable or it didnt come with 1


There was a member on sr20forums who was selling the front bumper. I took the opportunity to aquire it, driving the hour or so to his place.

It is the Visracing Omega R33 bumper. There's another variation out that doesn't come with the built in grill, but I figured I wanted the Vis version. The opening is pretty large- large enough for a FMIC  The bottom lip is detachable- which works well if you went with the extreme sideskirts and rear. Then the kit lines up perfectly. Without it, it appears the bumper sits about an 2 inches lower than stock (estimated) with the lip, you might want to add another inch. That's why some individuals opt for the GTR rear and sideskirts or so I have seen from some pics. It lines up better and flows naturally with the rest of the car though the GTR sideskirts are a bit wider.

I have yet to get the rest of the kit because i'm trying to decide whether to get my hands on either 16 or 17 inch rims (Gunmetal with a machined lip, or bronze).


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*Update*

Finally got my spoiler put on. At first I was a bit iffy about the height of the Erebuni GTR spoiler (also known as the Stillen spoiler) but its just the right height. Here we go:

Spoiler from the side: 









From inside the car- kinda blocks the view but screw it:









From the back:









My coilovers should be coming in today, just waiting for my friend to give me a call so I can go pick em up from his crib. They aren't Teins but *shrugs*. Just waiting on getting enough for the AGXs before I install em.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love the spoiler


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes that is a hot spoiler


----------



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

man really nice. i like that style. im really diggin the back of ur car and the front halos. i have a black 95 sentra and im going into the lowrider look. black and chrome but i still dont know on what to decide??? either black halos or the chrome ones???? undecisive


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*Well..*



Infamuz Bizzy said:


> man really nice. i like that style. im really diggin the back of ur car and the front halos. i have a black 95 sentra and im going into the lowrider look. black and chrome but i still dont know on what to decide??? either black halos or the chrome ones???? undecisive


Personally, I'd say stay away from the Halos. When I first wanted them, I thought they were the shit. Kinda giving the car a BMW type of look. But to be honest with you, you're better off with anything *but* Halos. I say this because the lighting is horrible. I've had mine on for a few months now and- sad to say coming from someone who likes to drive at night alot- I usually stay indoors during the evening unless I'm riding with someone else. Yeah the lighting is really that bad. Well not really *that* bad but when you live around areas where you'll see various levels of 'deer activity', the halos would better off being foglights.

What I'd recommend is getting some HID halos. Talk to Liuspeed about that- since he's the one who showed pics of his car with them. Now that is what the lighting should be 

I'm actually going to get the JDM stealth lights shortly- since I won't have enough to fork out for a HID conversion.

ON a black B14, I personally feel the 'stealth' version looks the best. It gives that 'stealthy' look . Already had tons of compliments on the car because of them, mostly "I thought you was driving a BMW" type but like I said before, if you like the low lumination go for it, but you really need some higher-output lights than those for normal driving.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> I know ya'll hate washer lights but I think the color looks good with my theme. (


You are so right about that...but to each his own  

nice rear end on that sentra, your projectors dont look that bright at night though. By the way, i suggest taking off that stock antenna..it wont fit in your cars theme. :thumbup:

Bytheway, we got the same exact tailpipe :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Exalta said:


> You are so right about that...but to each his own
> 
> nice rear end on that sentra, your projectors dont look that bright at night though. By the way, i suggest taking off that stock antenna..it wont fit in your cars theme. :thumbup:
> 
> Bytheway, we got the same exact tailpipe :thumbup:


One step at a time 
Right now I'm just waiting on my rims to come in sometime this week :thumbup: 

There's a few things I do plan on getting once I get the main cosmetic stuff done i.e. the rest of my kit as wel as some AGXs before I install the coilovers. I'm feeling the power folding mirrors but they are hard to find. Same with the Sunny antenna. I want my shyte motorized  I also plan on replacing the GLE badge. I have something in mind for that- which I think quite a few ppl will call R.I.C.E. but to hell with it ya know?

The tailpipe is actually better than I had expected it to be. Nice and throaty- none of that 'bumblebee' crap  I got lucky a friend sent it as a gift a while back- but after hearing a few clips of the Stromong exhaust- I'm digging that one alot.

That's what I meant with my previous comment. The Halos really aren't that bright at all. That's why I'm switching over to the JDM stealth lights once my money gets right- within a week or two. 

Right now, I'm really anxious for the rims though, since HIN is next weekend and my boi wants me to roll out there with him.

Edit: Dude I want your interior  Sharp Sentra. I figure its one of those that never hit stateside huh?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

damn!  you have a wing i can accualy say i like................. and i allways say i hate every wing i ever see. crap


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yea that is a sweet wing


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> damn!  you have a wing i can accualy say i like................. and i allways say i hate every wing i ever see. crap


 that's how I felt when I first began searching for a spoiler to put on that 'naked' trunk. A few friends used to say that those aluminum wings would look hot on it *gags*, then there were those who said I should try a grand touring spoiler *gags again*; finally there were some people- namely here- who said that the OEM one off the 200sx would be perfect.

I was feeling the 200sx spoiler (I believe it doesn't have the brakelight that the sentra one does) but it just wasn't high enough for my tastes. So I did a bit of searching and found a member's car on here with it. I forget their name but they had the entire GTR kit (something like 19 pcs) and the spoiler just looked right. From that pic, I was hooked and looked for a bargain. I called Erebuni and they wanted and arm and a leg just for shipping, then I found this shop in North NJ that sells their products. For a $45 shipping charge, I couldn't pass it up. 

The strangest thing about that spoiler is that everyone thinks its a factory option  There's this couple that comes into my work all the time and for one reason or another always parked next to my car prior to the spoiler addition but never made a comment as to who owned it. Since thursday- when I got it installed- the husband and wife came in (husband on Fri. Wife Sat.) asking who owned the car and asked if that spoiler was a factory option. Kinda made me feel good knowing that it looks 'stock' 

If I had to compare it to the stock 200sx spoiler, I'd say its probably twice as high and actually curves outwards a bit at the base- sorta like the R33 spoiler. 

The company is called WickedBodies. Their website can be found here: WickedBodies 

From what I gather from the owner, they have a warehouse in Brooklyn, NY. I believe their shipping charge is like $45 in NJ and NY, not sure about anywhere else.

If anyone wants to know their prices I'll put them here.

GTR spoiler- $182 (sales tax for NJ residence which is like $10)
GTR sideskirts -$243
GTR rear bumper $243

Shipping is $45 per item (I figure NJ and NY residence only. Email or Call them to get the exact quote)

Their customer service is great. They also carry the Extreme kit and other spoilers.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Lookin good, keep up the good work.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

nismotuner said:


> Lookin good, keep up the good work.


Thanks 

Your ride is H.O.T. I love the front end


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yup, its one of those that never eached the US  

Good luck on your ride. Keep us updated with its progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*Update again*

Finally got the lugs I needed so the wheels are now on  

Now before the pics, I just want to say that she looks like a 4x4 now  so I'm going to have to wait on the AGxs and just lower it for a minute.

And don't crack on the gap 

Profile:









Rear gap:









Front gap:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

whoa and i thought my gap was bad ! =p

nice ride... get some teins... i sure will when spring comes =]


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> whoa and i thought my gap was bad ! =p
> 
> nice ride... get some teins... i sure will when spring comes =]


Tell me about it. Guess that's what happens when you go from the stock 14s to 17s. I took her for a drive (just got back) and it feels like a completely different car- and not in a good way. Like before I 'knew' just how much abuse the car could take around corners and such, now I kinda drive like grandma cause the handling feels a bit 'off'.

I already have a set of coilovers sitting in my closest, just don't have the loot to install them, plus I kinda want to wait till I get the agxs. Then again I don't think there would be *too much* harm in riding with the stock ones- just a bumpier ride.

When spring comes, I 'plan' on getting the Tein SS and then do a bit of engine work. However, if my setup with the coilovers I have now combined with the agxs is satisfies me, then I might just scrap the SS idea.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

love da spoiler
your car looks like mine used to lol  with halso and stuff


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> love da spoiler
> your car looks like mine used to lol  with halso and stuff


 I know. Just yours looks like its on steriods with midget feet  j/k

Trying to figure out what to get next after I get some rotors (need them bad):
AGX, rest of kit, or get those G20 seats and stick them in. Decisions decisions


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey man..
Car is looking nice. Was wondering where you got the spoiler from and how much it set you back..It gives the rear of the car a great look. Thanks
Cole


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Neva2wicked said:


> I know. Just yours looks like its on steriods with midget feet  j/k


lol, maybe ..but i ain't getting 18s like you .... dont wanna mention the gap... 
plus my rims are lightweight racing rims


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

IMO 18s are too big for a small car like that, even 17s in my opinion look weird, 15s and 16s fit the size of the car best i think. Its all matter of opinion but in person my rims look awesome and they match with the car, thats what people told me.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol, maybe ..but i ain't getting 18s like you .... dont wanna mention the gap...
> plus my rims are lightweight racing rims


O you got jokes now 

I def. like your rims. I wish mine were lightweight. I can pick up all of my friend's rims with one arm but with me everyone had to struggle. Its sad.... Not to mention I can feel the power being sucked away from those 'stop and go' moments. 

I think 16s are about ideal for a compact sedan like the B14 but it doesn't exactly give the 'cruiser' look that I like so much. Or maybe luxury is the word i'm looking for  I dunno. Everyone who has seem it in person, like yours, gives compliments. Though I could really do without that 'damn that gap is huge' comment  

Zman:

I got the spoiler from a shop who stocks Erebuni stuff. There's another spoiler made by them that looks similar but isn't as high as the GTR.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont wanted to mention the gap, but... not to be a pain.. "thats the first thing you see" on the picture, then you look at the rims.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice Rims man........  The gap is nasty but when those rims are tucking it will look real good. belive me.............. all you need now is to start on the engine man......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Good progress man, I like the constant updates with ACTUAL results. Mods. are pretty tasteful thus far. I think the infiniti style grill would be a nice addition and match the style your going for.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks Bryan and Wes.

I was going to attempt to put the coilovers on this weekend (gotta learn how to work on my own car) but I wanted the brake upgrade. Went to a couple of places around here, even the dealer. OMG the dealer charges too much ($600) and the shops I stopped by wanted $350 for them. :jawdrop:

I really want those brakes and rotors. People weren't lying when they said, "With biggers wheels your rotors will want to be noticed too" 

As far as the infiniti grill, I'd love to get my hands on one, but the Vis bumper has that built-in-grill so it would be a waste to pay for one.

Spring I'll be working on the engine- since I'll have my audio and cosmetic complete. Its just a decision on which way I want to go, as well as how much power I want to produce. Turboing the GA sounds like a good idea (since I plan on getting a lower mileage one) but I can't justify the 5gs on the HS kit. For that price I can easily get me an AWD turbo DSM or a 1st gen vr4 R/t TT

SR swap sounds reasonable- only hefty pricing being the engine itself *would hafta be turbo* (get the rest from wrecked cars) and the labor cost.

Same with the VE swap.

Just really sucks when there are a couple different ways I could go. But that'll be decided later.


----------

